# [Q] Shellscript - get recovery version



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey,

maybe someon can help me or give me a hint.

I just want to know if twrp or cwm based recovery is installed, so that I can check in an if condition. Think with edify no chance.....

someone an idea with shell script??

please help 

thanks.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I've looked and as far as I know you can not query the recovery version at runtime. You can check the last booted recovery but they may have changed recoveries since then. If you do find a way to get the recovery version then let me know because I would like to know as well.


----------

